# Youngest competitor at WDC 2010 photos



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Brought tears to my eyes. Samantha Jimenez age 7 with Hesy Naspo

Samantha

Tracking 21 - oh well
OB 91
Prot 92


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw her a few months back on FB. She will be a force to be reckoned with when she gets a bit older!!
What an inspiration!!
She is on USA's homepage, with this great article:
One of the crowd's favorites was seven-year-old Samantha Jimenez with her dog, Hesy Naspo. After a somewhat disappointing outting in tracking, Hesy turned in 91 and 92 point routines with Samantha for obedience and protection. Samantha is the daughter of NE Regional Director, Pedro Jimenez, and was coached by T Floyd. She is clearly a part of USA's future!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Very cute little girl and certainly an accomplishment even with the tracking score. There are experienced adults who scored lower.  
I really would like to give some credit to the DOG also though. It takes a certain kind of temperament to be that responsive to a little girl.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's awesome!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look at the smile on her face!! Love it!!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Vandal said:


> I really would like to give some credit to the DOG also though. It takes a certain kind of temperament to be that responsive to a little girl.


I agree! 
Those pictures are great, I love the big smile (2nd to last) and the one of her hugging the dog. I'd frame both!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

That smile says it all.


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, the one of her hugging her dog brought tears to my eyes. That is really what it is all about.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Wonderful to see and good for the schutzhund too! She was sure having fun.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

A nice set of pics to send next time someone says schutzhund teaches a dog to be aggressive, etc.
According to PDB, the dog is more than 7 years old which means she is around as old maybe even older than the handler!
That might be a first!
I'm pretty sure the dog was already fully trained before Samantha handled her. I believe she was already a SchH3. That's not taking away anything from her accomplishment just to say that it means there did not have to be "who's the boss?" issues in training. The dog probably knew the pattern very well already.
Another interesting angle is if the female dog actually considers Samantha as her pup or family member instead of her master. So in protection, did that mean the dog was actually trying to protect Samantha?
(In most routines, i think the dog is actually trying to protect itself not the handler as the helper makes aggressive actions toward the dog not toward the handler.)
I think in a real life situation, this SchH3 female will indeed protect Samantha. Now, who wouldn't want their little daughter to have such a bodyguard.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Samba said:


> Wonderful to see and good for the schutzhund too! She was sure having fun.


:thumbup: That is so neat to see!


----------



## JD96 (Jul 21, 2008)

We were there, and the crowd absolutley loved her. She did a great job!! It was amazing to see in person thats for sure.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! She's stunning. She's got style too and you can see that she's got talent. It's the package and if she doesn't get tired of dog handling and the sport she'll go her way and become one of the best handlers out there. She sure has the potential.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Awwww; this is too cute! Very beautiful photos! Well done on her and the dogs end!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

This is so so cool. There is also video of her protection routine. WOW.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

_From Ocean:I'm pretty sure the dog was already fully trained before Samantha handled her. I believe she was already a SchH3. That's not taking away anything from her accomplishment just to say that it means there did not have to be "who's the boss?" issues in training. The dog probably knew the pattern very well already._

I disagree to a point. Yes Hesy is not a HOT dog
This sport is about RELATIONSHIP with the dog and not just what the dog brings. I can't think of a better tool to teach handling, than well-trained dog.

Just because someone gives me their "Championship" race car does not make me a champion because I get behind the wheel.

I can tell that Samantha worked hard at building that relationship through training. Any dog can have "who's the boss" issues at anytime with anyone


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

"Normally" little girls do not have the presence to even remotely resemble someone who is "in charge" and that IS necessary in that relationship you are talking about. Of course, certain dogs are just more the type of dog that is listening to their handlers, but still you have a situation here where the dog is working in drive, so, there has to be someone " running the show", trained dog or not. 

Having seen the video of her handling the dog in protection, it doesn't look like she is having a problem in that area....at all. Rather remarkable for a seven year old actually. Reminds me of those child actors who seem like 20 year olds in a six year old body. That kid is older than her years.

Here is the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=Sn3VghnNEpchttp://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=Sn3VghnNEpc


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Amazing!


----------

